# I've almost been offered a job in Dubai...



## UAEDream96 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello,

I'm a young guy that works in HR I've got to the final stage of an interview with a company in Dubai and feel really postive about the outcome.

I've visited Dubai a few times and I have many resident and Emirati friends.

If successful I would rent an appartment or room in a shared apartment.

The salary is 10,000 aed per month plus healthcare, flights and a housing allowance (I think or may be small)

The questions I have are.. One I'm a young gay guy that's not experienced any trouble visiting Dubai but would it he different living there? - I'm discreet and would never do anything to highlight the fact I was gay.

Also I don't have a degree.. Looking on here it doesn't seem to be a problem as employers just put you down as a "clerk" for Visa applications.

Will 10,000 dhs be enough to live a comfortable/moderate lifestyle? 

Thanks,


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I would find the comparable job at home and make sure with the tax benefits and salary in Dubai that you are at least taking home 20-30% more in Dubai after rent/ utilities are factored out. Why relocate for the same or less money. 

Also when you say discreet - make sure you understand more than being discreet is needed. There are people here who don't have a cultural aversion to being a tattle-tale or using information they have to get ahead. You can be blackmailed by a former friend, or have issues with a snooping landlord , cleaning person , building security guard or co-worker - this is not just a " blend in and don't make waves" situation. Mixed in with the overwhelmingly tolerant islamic locals and expats are a small amount of hard core radicals.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you will struggle on that money. How much do you think your housing allowance will be? You'll probably need to share, which is going to be at least AED 4K+, and it will mean you will need to be particularly cautious about your particular situation.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Will you be happy living a life where you have to cover up who you truly are? Once you pull back the shiney tourist veneer curtain it's not a welcoming city to people who hold views that are slightly out of the norm and is no way comparable to the UK/ US in terms of acceptance to LGBT people.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your issue isn't your orientation but your package. How much is the housing allowance offered on top of the 10K?

If you want a bog-standard western lifestyle in a Marina flatshare you really need to be looking at something around 15K as a minimum. 4-5K for the room, 2K for a rental car, 4K / month for food/entertainment and it's critical to have savings at the end of each month. If your office is near a metro stop or tram stop you can avoid having a car by living near the metro/tram and that will save you quite a bit.


----------



## UAEDream96 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey,

Thanks for the first few post of advice.

I've just had the call and I've got the job! 

So judging by the responses your advice to us analyse the package and try to up the salary.

My orientation might not be a huge thing but I'd need to cover it up?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

UAEDream96 said:


> My orientation might not be a huge thing but I'd need to cover it up?


Potentially going to prison isn't a big thing, no.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

UAEDream96 said:


> Hey,
> 
> My orientation might not be a huge thing but I'd need to cover it up?


How camp are you? Luckily for you there are plenty of "metrosexuals" here. 
I'm just wondering how obvious your sexual orientation is when you're mentioning "cover it up". As others have already mentioned, it is illegal here. You should be ok as long as you're very discreet and perhaps avoid "encounters" with certain nationalities to put it nicely.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UAEDream96 said:


> I've visited Dubai a few times and I have many resident and Emirati friends.





QOFE said:


> You should be ok as long as you're very discreet and perhaps avoid "encounters" with certain nationalities to put it nicely.


I think it's too late for that....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

"Being" gay isn't actually illegal, practising acts is.

You'll struggle on that salary, a "western" houseshare is 4000 - 6000 AED alone.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Potentially going to prison isn't a big thing, no.


There are thousands of overtly gay guys here. Scaremongering?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Bigjimbo said:


> There are thousands of overtly gay guys here. Scaremongering?


How did this end up the last not-deleted post? :heh:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> How did this end up the last not-deleted post? :heh:


Probably because it was neither homophobic nor insulting!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Probably because it was neither homophobic nor insulting!


Let's get back on track guys and girls. OP needs our help.

OP, as Tallyho suggests, you need to be looking at AED 15k to make ends meet. You'll really struggle on the current offer.


----------



## UAEDream96 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey thanks for all the postive comments!

So the offer is now 11k with bonus and a share option.

Looking at renting a room in a nice shared place is around 3-4.5k (with bills)

So that would still leave me with a good amount to spend on the weekends as all of my time will be taken up at work in the week.

Remember I won't be going out drinking and I don't drive.. I've no financial commitments so the money I earn after rent is paid is mine to spend/save.

Will this be enough?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

UAEDream96 said:


> Hey thanks for all the postive comments!
> 
> So the offer is now 11k with bonus and a share option.
> 
> ...


If you don't drink and won't drive so should be okay: comfortable at best. Will only take a few unexpected large financial transactions and you're up to your neck.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

UAEDream96 said:


> Hey thanks for all the postive comments!
> 
> So the offer is now 11k with bonus and a share option.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

'Will this be enough?' is a very subjective question. Enough for what? Consider living in London on £24k. For some people it's enough, for some people it isn't.

What are your goals in coming here? For some it's to live a lavish lifestyle of flash cars, eating out, multiple holidays, F1 races and flash suits and watches. Some people come here to live a very modest lifestyle and save hard for when they return home, some people come to Dubai just for the experience of living here, to say they've done it and who cares if you save or spend. Only you can answer the question of 'Is it enough?' depending on what you want to achieve.


----------

